# Fin de contrat  après  les congés  annuels



## Mamienanou (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour  à  toutes et à tous  .j'ai  une question  à  vous  poser  pour ma fin de contrat car je n’ai jamais  eu  ce cas de figure. Voilà  mes parents  employeurs me licencie au bout de 8 ans car il déménage  le 8 août  . Comme j’étais en congé  du 15 juillet au 5 août  , on a fait le préavis avant, jusque là  tout va bien . Il m’ont fait ma fiche de paie de Juillet  avant mon départ  . Pour la dernière  fiche de paie de Août  , à  part l’indemnité de rupture  ,il ne me doivent plus rien n’est ce pas ? On est en année  complète  donc pas de régule.  Ils vont me donner tous les papiers  . L’indemnisé  de rupture n’est pas à  déclarer  à  pajemploi car non imposable donc ils déclarent 0€ pour le mois d’août  ? Merci  pour  vos réponses


----------



## booboo (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
si vous êtes en congés jusqu'au 5 aout et que ce sont des congés acquis, vous devez reprendre au  moins un jour après vos vacances.
Il faut faire le calcule de la cours de cassation pour calculer votre salaire.


----------



## isa19 (18 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 les PE vous doivent le reste des cp non pris  acquis de  juin  2021 à  mai 2022 et ceux en acquisition de juin 22 au 5 aout 22 , Ils peuvent bien déclarer à lapaje l'indemnité de rupture il y  a une case pour ça, elle est à mettre  en brut et n'est pas imposable.


----------



## kikine (18 Juillet 2022)

quand avez vous reçu votre courrier de licenciement?


----------



## Mamienanou (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, Je n’ai  plus la date exacte car je suis en vacance mais j’avais bien  calculé  le mois de préavis.  Du coup , je dois recommencer  une journée  le 8 août  et je dois faire le calcul  de la cour de cassassion mais avec la semaine de congé  du 1er au 5 août  je fais  comment  s’il vous plaît  merci


----------



## Mamienanou (18 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> quand avez vous reçu votre courrier de licenciement?


Je n'ai plus la date exacte mais j'avais bien compter le mois de préavis et là je suis en vacances, donc je dois recommencer le 8 août et ensuite faire le calcul de la Cour de cassation mais comment je dois faire avec la semaine de congé du 1er au 5 août et la journée du 8 août merci beaucoup pour votre réponse


----------



## Siwer (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, vous êtes en année complète et il s'agit des cp acquis, non? Donc, ce sont des jours normales, sauf que vous déduisez les jours du 9 au 31 août par le ccc de la mensualisation pour le calcul du salaire. Puis les iccp du 1er juin au 8 août et l'indemnité de fin de contrat (1/80 des tous les salaires brut, les iccp inclus).


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Si vous avez réalisé la totalité de votre préavis avant vos congés cala veut dire que votre contrat est terminé depuis le 13 juillet


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Autre problème 
Les congés payés se posent du lundi au samedi 
1 semaine de congé = 6 jours ouvrables 
Donc vos dates de cp sont 
du lundi 18 juillet au samedi 6 août inclus
Et pas du 15 juillet au 5 août 

Si vous n'accueillez plus l'enfant après vos CP c'est que votre contrat a bien pris fin avant vos CP 

Vôtre préavis a du être réalisé du 16 juin au 15 juillet 

Donc fin de contrat le 15 juillet au soir
Pas de déclaration en août car votre contrat est terminé


----------

